# Weed torch



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I assume this is to kill weeds around the house, not for…..smoking.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

It works great for removing ice


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Was there a recent recall for this? I think I saw something like that.

https://images.harborfreight.com/hftweb/recalls/Propane-Torch-Recall-61589_61595.pdf


----------



## BuffaloBrewer (Feb 28, 2016)

also works well for lighting your big green egg.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

That massive torch also works well for adding black color highlights to outdoor projects. 
Some folks know it by it's fancy name: shou sugi ban (焼杉板)

Cheers!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I used the same torch to blacken basswood for my plantation shutter project. Turned out rather beautiful. Would of been better if I had more experience with burning wood as I can now tell where in some places needed more time under the flame.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I donated my old torch, after buying one of these. The control over the flame is great.

And, yes, the beat weeds and snow pretty hard.


----------

